# lake martin



## Fishin n Huntin (Jun 7, 2012)

hey guys im going to lake martin next week for a few days and was gonna do some fishing anybody know whats biting and wold like to get some tips and pointers. thank!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fishin n Huntin said:


> hey guys im going to lake martin next week for a few days and was gonna do some fishing anybody know whats biting and wold like to get some tips and pointers. thank!


Stripers have been on top water early morning and late evening near the damn, have a friend there right now.


----------



## Fishin n Huntin (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks! just got back we had an awesome time! caught a few stripers some crappie and spotted bass 
:thumbup:


----------

